# Another crime statistic



## Ampie (Mar 18, 2008)

Mrs Henn, owner of Potshot Archery was killed by robbers in her home, her husband wounded. Our sincere condolences go out to her family, most of our local friends know Jaco very well.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Ampie said:


> Mrs Henn, owner of Potshot Archery was killed by robbers in her home, her husband wounded. Our sincere condolences go out to her family, most of our local friends know Jaco very well.


May God be with her family at this time. It is very, very sad.

I knew them as I frequented their shop in Randburg when I was still a teenager, and remember the Stander gang incident well. That was bad enough, but to have your second chance taken away... This country is terminally ill.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*May God be with you Jaco.....*

Your family is very much in our thourghts.


spatan


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

That is a crying shame, your family is in our thoughts and prayers. Where the hell is this country going to!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Also my sincere condolences to Jaco.


----------



## husky (Nov 12, 2007)

*Condolences*



INGOZI said:


> That is a crying shame, your family is in our thoughts and prayers. Where the hell is this country going to!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


This is exactly what i ment, LIFE IS TO SHORT TO FIGHT YOU GUYS !!!!!!
This is why i joined this FAMILY on the net. It gave me courage when i saw a few people agree one one topic,if not still laugh about it,THIS YOU DON"T SEE EVERY DAY!!
I don't know the family, but Know, how it feels to speak to someone and 10mins later his GONE.Lost one of my friends that way!

Be strong and wish you all the strength to recover.
GOD BLESS 
George.:sorry:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

George

Jou vriende kan jy kies, jou familie nie ne...:zip::wink:
Dis darem net my een broer (Lammie) wat anti die hele familie is, die res
van ons kom eintlik baie goed oor die weg... Ha!

By the way, as jy jou PH kurses wil doen moet jy IAN GOSS (GOSS ESTATES)
bel. Sy nommer is altyd agter in die Magnum tydskrif. Sorry ek het nie sy nommer
vir jou nie! As jy wil freelance moet jy maar net "broadcast", daar gaan wel
iemand wees wat kort kom op bevoegde PH's.

As daar enigsins iets is waarmee ek kan help moet jy my net 'n lui gee!

Alles van die beste

Engee
083 304 6336


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

I knew them as well. What a shame. This country is going to the monkeys. They are even removing all the ATM's now. We are heading the same way as Zim.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Ampie said:


> Mrs Henn, owner of Potshot Archery was killed by robbers in her home, her husband wounded. Our sincere condolences go out to her family, most of our local friends know Jaco very well.


:mad2:Bliksems!!!!:mad2: Ek weet nie meer nie. Daar is nie einde aan die maligheid nie.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*!!!*



Bushkey said:


> :mad2:Bliksems!!!!:mad2: Ek weet nie meer nie. Daar is nie einde aan die maligheid nie.


Bossie,
Wat my die meeste befok maak is die magteloosheidsgevoel wat ek het.Die ko#te maak net wat hulle wil.Jy kan f**kol doen!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Philip Moolman said:


> Bossie,
> Wat my die meeste befok maak is die magteloosheidsgevoel wat ek het.Die ko#te maak net wat hulle wil.Jy kan f**kol doen!


Ek weet wat jy bedoel. Ek wonder wat van daardie drie jarige dogtertjie geword het wat op haar ma se bors gele en slaap het. Die moere het haar net daar op haar ma geskiet. Ek se nog steeds, hulle gaan eendag die verkeerde ou se gesin/familie /geliefdes seer of dood maak, dan gaan die hare waai.


----------



## husky (Nov 12, 2007)

Bushkey said:


> Ek weet wat jy bedoel. Ek wonder wat van daardie drie jarige dogtertjie geword het wat op haar ma se bors gele en slaap het. Die moere het haar net daar op haar ma geskiet. Ek se nog steeds, hulle gaan eendag die verkeerde ou se gesin/familie /geliefdes seer of dood maak, dan gaan die hare waai.


Mense dit is presies wat ek bedoel!! Lees net eers die nuwe Afr bow hunter's book van die wapen vrye land moet ons reageer op die bootskap of wil hulle net sekerheid kry van hoeveel van ons daar is en om ons aan die hande te kry!! Die wapen wat ek het is vir sport,plisier en "JAG" en ek sal dit ook gebruik as ek in die huis op my vrou en kinders afkom!! EERSTE EN BESTE SAL KAAK>PIEPIE>EN wens hy was nooit naby nie!!


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Enige ding wat my gesin leed aandoen skiet ek vrek soos 'n straat brak, fullstop.


----------



## fucius (Jan 6, 2008)

Julle ouens wat nog vuurwapens het is lucky... die res van ons het nie 'n kans om een te bekom nie.
Stem saam, tho, as enigiemand my persoon of geliefdes iets probeer aandoen sal hulle 11:1:11, al is dit met mes en 20 jaar terug se geleerde KungFu.

Soos ek nou die aand op die airrifle.co.za forum gesê het: "Ex Unitate Vires" - hoe gemaak vir ons almal om saam te kan staan? Ons is so wydverspryd, almal is so trots, en so verdeeld, veral in opinie. Innie ou dae was daar nie internet nie, samelewing was heel geslote van buiteland, ens. Daar was buurtwag en politiese splintergroepe... Ons kon met krag en mag reageer - nou't ons net mooi fokkol - ons moet maniere bedink om hierdie aspek reg te stel en in nommers..........???

Ons moet maak soos anner rebelle in verlede: magasyne opbou en versteek, resources bekom, kommunikasie netwerke opbou, en, en ,en...

Natuurlik alles moielik, want werk hou 'n ou besig, en dan is daar gesinne met klein kinders...

Ai, met hierdie posting het ek myself nou seker heeltemal blootgestel aan Big Blk Brutha, maar ek gee nie meer om nie...
SORRY 4 HIJACKING THE ORIG THREAD, MY SINCERE CONDOLENCES TO THE HENN FAMILY AND FRIENDS WHICH I'M SURE THEY HAVE PLENTY OF, AND MAY THOSE FRIENDS LEND EVERY ASSISTANCE AND SUPPORT TO JACO AND THE REST.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

fucius said:


> Julle ouens wat nog vuurwapens het is lucky... die res van ons het nie 'n kans om een te bekom nie.
> Stem saam, tho, as enigiemand my persoon of geliefdes iets probeer aandoen sal hulle 11:1:11, al is dit met mes en 20 jaar terug se geleerde KungFu.
> 
> Soos ek nou die aand op die airrifle.co.za forum gesê het: "Ex Unitate Vires" - hoe gemaak vir ons almal om saam te kan staan? Ons is so wydverspryd, almal is so trots, en so verdeeld, veral in opinie. Innie ou dae was daar nie internet nie, samelewing was heel geslote van buiteland, ens. Daar was buurtwag en politiese splintergroepe... Ons kon met krag en mag reageer - nou't ons net mooi fokkol - ons moet maniere bedink om hierdie aspek reg te stel en in nommers..........???
> ...


Fucius,

Ek stem saam.

Ek het wel my 5.5mm FX Cutlas wat ek maklik kan opstel na so 80ft/lb wat ek weet meer as genoeg is. Dit is dan nog baie stil!!! Ek wou al lankal vir myself iets kry vir selfverdediging maar hierdie regering maak dit net alhoe moeiliker!!!! 

The only thing that keeps a government from becoming a dictatorship is the armed citizens which they are scared of. That is why they are trying to disarm everyone then that can do with us as they like....


----------

